# Groundcover weed ID



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi all, I have a ground cover that is trying to take over my little garden spot.

It has a thick but soft feel to the leaves and they are opposing on the stem. They are a bright green, are .5" to 1.5" long. They are like an oval and come to a point on each end. It has little white flowers about 1/8" long, shaped like a trumpet and come to six little points. It will grow in dry soil but prefers fertile moist soil. The stems are tender and green and have small hairs their length.

I can take a picture if necessary. There is plenty of it to photograph around here. Anyone have an idea of what it is?


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

A picture is a moment in time captured either on film or digitally. Sorry.
Sounds like it might be young purslane perhaps. Similar to Portulaca. It's an annual but self sows. It thrives in heat and dry soil, as it stores its own water, like a succulent.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

Is that "yes, a picture would be helpful" or is it "No, a picture is not necessary"? lol.

It's not purslane. The leaves have a clothlike texture and aren't shiny and smooth like purslane. The flowers really are about 1/8". Very small, almost unnoticable.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

A picture sure would help a lot


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

Otay.

Here's a small patch and here's a close-up of a branch . This stuff has got to be pretty common. It's growing here... like a weed. All over the place.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Is this it?

http://www.invasive.org/browse/subject.cfm?sub=4543

If not, I'm still looking


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

count the petals again, are you sure there are six?

this is actually important, flower parts in multiples of 3 usually mean that your plant is one of the monocotyledonae. Lillies, spiderworts, grasses etc. plus, monocots have parallel veination to the leaves which your pics do not. So I am thinking maybe you need to recount?

first reaction to the pics is enchanter's nightshade. but they do not have flowers like you describe.

One other thought, do the flowers smell great? Trailing arbutus? they would have bloomed in early spring for you. they bloom in may here.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

ladycat said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://www.invasive.org/browse/subject.cfm?sub=4543
> 
> If not, I'm still looking


No, too upright. 



> count the petals again, are you sure there are six?
> 
> this is actually important, flower parts in multiples of 3 usually mean that your plant is one of the monocotyledonae. Lillies, spiderworts, grasses etc. plus, monocots have parallel veination to the leaves which your pics do not. So I am thinking maybe you need to recount?
> 
> ...


Ok, I looked at a lot more of them. It seems that five points is the common number. I saw more 6 pointed ones and some 4 pointed ones too but they were not so common. It seems like they come on in sets of two and aren't plentiful enough to put off much smell. I smashed one in my fingers and couldn't smell much.

They are not true petals but are divisions of the trumpet. They are either going out of bloom or they close up at night. I don't know which just yet. I think they just started flowering.

It's not enchanter's nightshade or trailing arbutus.


----------



## tillandsia (Feb 2, 2006)

Your written description had me stumped, but a picyure is worth a thousand words! It is definitely Richardia.

http://aquat1.ifas.ufl.edu/ricgra.html


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

tillandsia said:


> Your written description had me stumped, but a picyure is worth a thousand words! It is definitely Richardia.
> 
> http://aquat1.ifas.ufl.edu/ricgra.html


Definitely. Thank you, it's Richardia brasiliensis. Now I need to go see if it's good for anything. lol. Thanks all for looking into it.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Is that the same thing as chickweed? It sure looks like what I have growing all over the place.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

mammabooh said:


> Is that the same thing as chickweed? It sure looks like what I have growing all over the place.


No, chickweed is _Stellaria media_.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

So it sounds like it is only found in Florida but native to the tropics. It probably wouldn't survive freezing temps. I wonder if it is found in other states yet besides Georgia and Florida?


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

woodspirit said:


> So it sounds like it is only found in Florida but native to the tropics. It probably wouldn't survive freezing temps. I wonder if it is found in other states yet besides Georgia and Florida?


I found this saying it's all over the SE:

Habitat
In Florida this plant occurs throughout the state on disturbed sites and roadsides, and in pastures and lawns. It is distributed in the southeastern United States, from southern Texas along the coastal plain to southeastern Virginia.

Biology
This weed will bloom in almost any month that lacks frost. The thick fleshy root is considered a *reservoir for nematodes*. This species is frequently mixed with Florida Pusley, Richardia scabra, which does not contain short, stiff hairs on the fruit or a thickened, woody rootstock.

Source


----------

